
Kim Dotcom plans £109m Mega listing on New Zealand stock exchange - thewhitetulip
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/25/kim-dotcom-mega-listing-new-zealand-stock-exchange
======
davidgerard
The amazing thing is that Hollywood and the US government managed to make a
colourful racing identity like Kim Dotcom look like the _good_ guy.

~~~
happyscrappy
We will see if investors are foolish enough to go along with that idea.

------
RankingMember
I think Kim Dotcom is a hilarious character that reminds me of a fat Austrian
Hank Scorpio, but I wouldn't invest more than a giggle of money in Mega with
the way law enforcement has tripped over themselves trying to crush him.

~~~
mattgibson
The fact that he's still going despite their _trying_ to crush him suggests
that he may be a good bet.

~~~
skrause
This is what you get when following his investments:

 _In 2001, Schmitz bought €375,000 worth of shares of the nearly bankrupt
company Letsbuyit.com (de) and subsequently announced his intention to invest
€50 million in the company. The announcement caused the share value of
Letsbuyit.com to jump and Schmitz cashed out, making a profit of €1.5 million.
One commentator suggested that Schmitz may have been ignorant of the legal
ramifications of what he had done, since insider trading was not made a crime
in Germany until 1995, and until 2002 prosecutors also had to prove the
accused had criminal intent._

Source:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Dotcom#Criminal_investigati...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Dotcom#Criminal_investigations)

------
kayoone
I bet Kim enjoys himself a lot these days. Now, this guy with a long history
of shady businesses and convicted crimes is suddenly the good guy. He plays
his part, but do me favor and don't invest any money into one of this guys
endeavors or you will be thoroughly disappointed.

~~~
mlieberman85
Exactly. My girlfriend worked for Megaupload for a few years and said the
whole copyright infringement stuff is just the tip of the iceberg. His big
business was laundering money for European organized crime. This man is no
folk hero.

~~~
this_user
We should also never forget how he operated a BBS in the 90's and recorded
user data. When he was eventually arrested for calling card fraud, he used
that data to strike a deal and buy his freedom while completely selling out
his users.

------
caractacus
Why would anyone invest in a web site launched by a man currently fighting
extradition which operates in much the similar fashion to his previous web
site that was seized by a massive international law enforcement operation?
Granted, the FBI et al are in no mood to go forward with a similar operation
any time soon given the mess that they are in with the first one but there are
so many risks here - and so little prospect of decent money - that you'd need
to consider your money expendable to put it into this company.

And TRS plan to buy the company by issuing shares in it - so they face no
risk; they'll simply raise the money from share buyers.

~~~
ycaspirant
You claim that the new website (mega.co.nz) operates in "much the similar
fashion to his previous website," but I don't think that's true. The new
website is nothing like megaupload / megavideo. The new website is much more
comparable to websites like dropbox / box / onedrive. If you disagree, could
you please explain what makes mega.co.nz so radically different from services
like dropbox / box / onedrive / etc. ?

~~~
kayoone
A founder and main public figure with a decade long criminal history, maybe.

